# Stuck at San Luis Pass



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Michael is stuck please assist if you are in the area. Boat is on a sand bar in the area.

1 (409) 370-7786


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bummer, i'm not.. I initially thought you were referring to a vehicle stuck. Usually the ********* with the tricked out Jeeps will be happy to charge to get you out, or you can wait for a good samaritan to help them out..

I do have a # for a local 4x4 tow truck that has reasonable prices if yer in a bind..

Good luck with the boat. Hopefully someone will see and help out..

A


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope someone out there gets this. Good luck....


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

don't know how bad he is stuck, but usually on a sand bar in that area, if you throw anchor, tug on the rope with the motor in reverse (helps if someone is pushing from the front) you will get off. unless he is in a big boat or just run up on it hard, or the tide went out and the whole boat is suspended


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's to getting the guy some help...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Stuck at the Pass...I know nothing of this ever happening!


TTT for some help!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone help out???

Hope they get outof the sand


----------



## FISHSTICK (Sep 3, 2005)

Did you get out ?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I would bet. It's been along time since a boat full of skeletons was found.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Well, it's raining here a little, maybe it will rain there and float them out..

still waiting on news..

Andrew


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Anybody want to call the number? LoL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Anybody want to call the number? LoL


Not unless u can help wise guy!! :beer:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Hopefully he hasn't done a "Full Monte" behind Bird Island.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Not unless u can help wise guy!! :beer:


Prayers lifted...candle lit! 



coachlaw said:


> Hopefully he hasn't done a "Full Monte" behind Bird Island.


Granny was right...You make one little mistake and for the rest of your life you're labeled!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Would b nice to know what's up, but unless you can help I think if they have cell service n battery they should save it in case their situation gets worse..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Last time I fished 4 hours waiting on the tide to come in and lift me up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

cory4408 said:


> Last time I fished 4 hours waiting on the tide to come in and lift me up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


Try 10 with no beer, only 2 diet coke and a bottle of water! 

I thought about the battery thing and texted him, but no response yet!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Just talked to the guy. They are in a green Haynie, stuck behind Pointe West on the Galveston side. If anyone can help, please give him a call.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Just talked to the guy. They are in a green Haynie, stuck behind Pointe West on the Galveston side. If anyone can help, please give him a call.


Bad area there...can somebody drive in and wade to them or is it boat in only. Might be just a man power and pvc pipe thing!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Hopefully he hasn't done a "Full Monte" behind Bird Island.


Lmao!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

gonna be a long night for somebody. looks like the next high tide is at 8.50 am sunday morning.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with that area. Is there something dangerous about it that makes it not safe for another boat to go check?

a


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

lordbater said:


> I'm not real familiar with that area. Is there something dangerous about it that makes it not safe for another boat to go check?
> 
> a


nobody wants to get stuck like this guy.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Billy have anything skinny enough to get to him?

a


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

lordbater said:


> I'm not real familiar with that area. Is there something dangerous about it that makes it not safe for another boat to go check?
> 
> a


At night most definietly. Just chatted with them via text, they are still stuck and you can get to them walking in. Still not sure of the exact spot, but I'd definitely be there in the morning(hightide) with pvc pipe and 3-4 extra guys! I get off at 4:30 in the morning and will run down there if a few others can meet. believe I have 3 4ft sticks of 1 1/2" pvc in the back of the truck. I could be there by first light!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Capt. Billy have anything skinny enough to get to him?
> 
> a


mayby, but if this guys not a member, hes gonna pay out the butt. may be better to sit it out, atleast cheaper.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

PVC? as in pump water through it to move sand and mud?

****, I don't have anything all that can help, including much muscle.. I wonder if someone with a couple jet skiis could help..?

a


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

lordbater said:


> PVC? as in pump water through it to move sand and mud?
> 
> ****, I don't have anything all that can help, including much muscle.. I wonder if someone with a couple jet skiis could help..?
> 
> a


pvc to roll it off the reef


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Just talked to the guy. They are in a green Haynie, stuck behind Pointe West on the Galveston side. If anyone can help, please give him a call.


Are their cell's gonna make it through the night? someone leaving one off and some on so they can have batt power in the morning?
is the motor in the water, can they keep the boat batt charged and use VHF if they get in worse trouble? or is shore that accessible?

a


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> At night most definietly. Just chatted with them via text, they are still stuck and you can get to them walking in. Still not sure of the exact spot, but I'd definitely be there in the morning(hightide) with pvc pipe and 3-4 extra guys! I get off at 4:30 in the morning and will run down there if a few others can meet. believe I have 3 4ft sticks of 1 1/2" pvc in the back of the truck. I could be there by first light!


if anyone knows about getting stuck out there...you would. 



lordbater said:


> PVC? as in pump water through it to move sand and mud?
> 
> ****, I don't have anything all that can help, including much muscle.. I wonder if someone with a couple jet skiis could help..?
> 
> a


stick the PVC up under the boat to give it something to slide on.

jetski not going to do any good until morning...PWC operation is expressly prohibited after sunset.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> jetski not going to do any good until morning...PWC operation is expressly prohibited after sunset.


I'm not sure I'd give a FF if I had one to help, or were the one needing help. Assuming operators knew the area of course..

What are they gonna do? cruise on out and give me a ticket?

a


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

unless you know the area very well - you could end up just as stuck as the guy you are going to help...especially venturing out in poor light.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> unless you know the area very well - you could end up just as stuck as the guy you are going to help...especially venturing out in poor light.


some people just dont understand SLP


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

obviously.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope they have some skeeter spray.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

**** SW bay draining winds!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> some people just dont understand SLP


 I know it well enough not to venture out there in the dark..
I just assumed there were people that knew it better than I do. My knowledge is about 4 years old and from a 16' tiller powered jonboat with visual only, no GPS. we could have most likely moved it ourselves in the worst cases....

a


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I bet he's closer to the pass than he thinks. He should be able to run out from Point West in that Haynie unless he was up against the bank. Even at low low tide out from Point West that water is at least 12" If he's on that first bar further towards the Pass, he might high and dry and will have to wait until morning.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

lordbater said:


> Capt. Billy have anything skinny enough to get to him?
> 
> a


I do but I just saw this. I'll try to call.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

If he got stuck around 2pm today it would have been at or around the height of high tide, so it sounds like he may be high and dry. Any idea what kind of boat he is in?


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Somebody said a Haynie.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Capt. Billy said:


> I do but I just saw this. I'll try to call.


I hope u can help this sux


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope those guys get out of there soon. I spent the night stuck out there when I was 15 years old and it is still burnt into my memory. I have not tried going through there since then. Lots and lots of mosquitoes out there at night.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Someone posted that you could walk out to them. Why don't they just walk in then, and go back in the AM? If it's that stuck, it's not going anywhere. Hopefully they have insurance??


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I wish people would read posts before they ask questions. Just a general wish. Not pointing any fingers.


----------



## Ilovemywife (Jun 13, 2012)

coachlaw said:


> I wish people would read posts before they ask questions. Just a general wish. Not pointing any fingers.


Yeah, but Coach, that would require them to have some gray matter between the ears, yes?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Heck, I'd give money to be stuck at SLP right now.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Heck, I'd give money to be stuck at SLP right now.


And I bet there are a few here that would pay that money for you to be stuck at the Pass right now...of course, I'm not like that!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Not me. I don't weigh enough, the mosquitos would haul me away.

A.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> And I bet there are a few here that would pay that money for you to be stuck at the Pass right now...of course, I'm not like that!


That's kind of cold. I remember when you were stuck there.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> That's kind of cold. I remember when you were stuck there.


It's a cruel world..and I was just jacking with you!

Personally, I have no recollection of that ever happening twice Gary!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

They are safe for the night will try again tomorrow if anyone is wondering. I didn't have time to read all 6 pages.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WestEndAngler said:


> They are safe for the night will try again tomorrow if anyone is wondering. I didn't have time to read all 6 pages.


Thanks for the update Coe. I wish I could help.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Good news..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good news!


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

So guys, thats my boat stuck out there! I'm Mike! Running on plane to try and get 2 more fish for the tourney and out of no where the boat just comes to a complete stop......anyway didnt make it to the tourney weigh in and had some great fish in the box. made it home, and need to find a way to get it out tomorrow!

call me at 832-561-8621


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

oh and its a 1994 Haynie H20 with 2 white coolers, Green boat with a yammerhoe on it. Theres 2 flounder in the box if anyone has an idea to get it out you can have them! lol.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Couple questions Mike...are you near a gut, or drop, and how far if you are? 
How far of a hike is it to your boat from shore?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Anything a 4x4 can do to hlp get ppl to the boat?
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

Its about a 150 to 200 yards off the shore line, and if i can get it at least 30 yards twords the shore line, i can get deep enough to get her up on plane. but other than that the whole area is 2'' deep, my cell has been dead all day so the number that was posted at the very beginning of the post was my friends, the number i just posted is my cell, if i cant get a hold of by my cell, call my girl friends 832 580 6122 her names Lee just tell her your looking for mike and she will know what your talking about.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I know the slp dtiveable area on the gtown side. Something w some rope n a winch we could get u where u need to be?

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Get several pieces of PVC under it and it will slide/roll right along until you get it to deep water. Lift the bow with a long 2x4 if you have to to get the first couple of PVS pipes under it.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Standing by with our skiff and 1200 ft of rope.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I guess this situation is resolved?


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm heading out to the pass right now if anyone wants to come out and give a hand! It will greatly be appreciated.

832 561 8621


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Being 2 hours away and willing to help in anyway I could I was watching the thread til 1am. 

count me out..

Andrew


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> Standing by with our skiff and 1200 ft of rope.


I would have cut the check and been home already.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Brute said:


> I would have cut the check and been home already.


thats why i signed up with sea tow....you never know how easy it can happen........i know from experience.......:spineyes:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> thats why i signed up with sea tow....you never know how easy it can happen........i know from experience.......:spineyes:


ouch, did you run that aground? looks like maybe a combination of running aground and tide going out on you after..

A


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

lordbater said:


> ouch, did you run that aground? looks like maybe a combination of running aground and tide going out on you after..
> 
> A


No, thats where pipeliner likes to run his boat. If you do it that way you don't get boat registration renewals.  ( Did it ever come in?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Demo for a friend of mine........he says ....YEP...them shallowsports are in fact amphibious!!!.....i was showin off...and thats what i got. people who dont know the shallowsport or RFL have really no idea how skinny they will get. 

Point is, this ole boy got stuck and if he had sea tow would already be off and home. he'll get it done, but nice to know your covered with a plan. if i was there, i would help him too. My plan was lapsed with sea tow when this happened, it was during the middle of the week...nobody home....had my 82 year dad with me chewing me out and was a dreadful feeling. we got pulled off luckily. i then signed back up with sea tow and will keep it current from now on.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Flat's Hunter said:


> No, thats where pipeliner likes to run his boat. If you do it that way you don't get boat registration renewals.  ( Did it ever come in?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!!!!! your right! i bought it to use it and i DO! lol..................and yes, it did come in. i was jumping the gun. by the way, it cost me $700.00 to get the bottom regelcoated after this little incident. ..ouchy!!

sorry, dont mean to hijack the thread...........hope those guys get there boat out.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

You almost made it out. lol Glad y'all got out though.


Clint


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Got him out. Took over 1200ft of rope. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Whew.....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

way to go billy,way to go!


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool pic. What a tow.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cabbage ...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Good going captain! I am a believer in Sea Tow! I rarely fish offshore anymore but the couple of times I was towed in, it was great to know someone was on the way. Cheap insurance if you ask me.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like you could use a air boat to jerk you outta there?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

good job capt b!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

txgunrunner said:


> good job capt b!


Indeed!


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Capt. Billy! You did an awesome job man i appreciate it! that 24' skiff was a beast!!!! I am for sure becoming a member of sea tow and can honestly say if you need something call them. Took over 1200' of rope but they got it like nothing. Thanks again Billy. Some one should really mark that stupid sand flat. IF i had a jack plate or a cat hull, i could have gotten out.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Was that amount of rope needed because a block and tackle was used and the length was doubled or tripled between pulleys or did it take a quarter mile head start to snatch that dude of the reef?


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

it was a sand bar


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

no block and tackle was used. we need that much rope so we could get a bite in the water with our boat. it was good to be on the water again with capt. billy. haven't seen much of him lately with all the work going on at the marina. redfish it was a pleasure helping you.


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks David! Next time we run into each other hopefully im not stuck on another sandbar! LOL


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Curious. Did the stranded boaters stay on the boat all night, and await rescue?


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

spike404 said:


> Curious. Did the stranded boaters stay on the boat all night, and await rescue?


No he left it. Someone took good care of it while it was there. They were even kind enough to drink all his beer and take his fish.

It was good to meet you Redfish wish it was under different circumstances. To top it off, I got home and had just enough time to eat and head back to the Pass for another call. I have had enough of SLP for a while...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> Got him out. Took over 1200ft of rope.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Way to go! That is a lot of rope!

And just as the perfect storm was about to bear down on them. lol!


----------



## RedfishAssassin (Nov 28, 2011)

They were even kind enough to unplug my trolling motor and try and borrow it, and trim my motor up....BUT, none of my tackle was missing. And yeah i agree with you Capt. wrong circumstances.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

RedfishAssassin said:


> They were even kind enough to unplug my trolling motor and try and borrow it, and trim my motor up....BUT, none of my tackle was missing. And yeah i agree with you Capt. wrong circumstances.


lucky man. i would have though your boat would have been striped by the next day. i would have slept in it myself, but to each his own.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

a thief is a greasy MAGGOT!..............mans boat hung up on a bar and somebody wants to steal off of it.........like he aint got enough problems as it is!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

pipeliner345 said:


> a thief is a greasy MAGGOT!..............mans boat hung up on a bar and somebody wants to steal off of it.........like he aint got enough problems as it is!


thatscwhy i would have slept on it for the night. SAD to say the least


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

It is threads like these that make me want to sign up for Seatow, and I dont have a boat..... yet!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

well, holy old thread batman...

I didn't see any boats stuck today...

a


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

lordbater said:


> well, holy old thread batman...
> 
> I didn't see any boats stuck today...
> 
> a


Then you missed the 27 Grady today at the pass and the 23 Shoalwater yesterday at Mud Cut.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Capt. Billy said:


> Then you missed the 27 Grady today at the pass and the 23 Shoalwater yesterday at Mud Cut.


We heard about the Grady and some fire on a boat as well as a missing boater offshore.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

reeltimer said:


> We heard about the Grady and some fire on a boat as well as a missing boater offshore.


Bad Newz 4 Sure :frown:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Billy said:


> Then you missed the 27 Grady today at the pass and the 23 Shoalwater yesterday at Mud Cut.


Yessir I did. When, and (excuse my ignorance) where is mud cut in relation to slp, unless yer referring to mud cut north of bird isle towards Xmas point?

Andrew.

Ps. I normally, for no good reason, have my vhf on, but did not today..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> thatscwhy i would have slept on it for the night. SAD to say the least


You would have been down a couple quarts of blood by morning.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

lordbater said:


> Yessir I did. When, and (excuse my ignorance) where is mud cut in relation to slp, unless yer referring to mud cut north of bird isle towards Xmas point?
> 
> Andrew.
> 
> ...


Mud Cut is the entrance to Bastrop. I didn't know it was called that either, but that is what the owner of the boat kept calling it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

true name for the cut is guyton. also called mud cut.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

capt. david said:


> true name for the cut is guyton. also called mud cut.


Thats interesting. Ive never heard it called guyton. Its always been mud cut to me too. I found out the hard way about that place too.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

map anyone?

A


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I cant post any google earth images right now but its the cut between west bay and bastrop bay. Just north of bird island.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That's not Xmas bay? just south of Xmas point somewhere in there? or does Bastrop bay have Xmas point in it?

I'm trying to figure this out because I had a rough time getting through 'mud cut' (one of them anyways) with my jonboat in what sounds like the area we are talking about..

A


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, Mud (Guyton's) Cut isn't for the inexperienced.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

This should help.


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

Been through the same ordeal and to top it off the moon jellyfish came in which left us stranded inside the boat until the water level returned high enough for us to get the hell outta there. We never returned to slp


----------

